# Help



## cheesy feet (Jul 27, 2006)

Until now(a month) most my plants were doing fine...now my onion plants bulb is moulding away .rough,hard brown algae and also some green hair algae is going over my plants.plants which havn't got the algae on are just going brown and soggy.i have very low light which is probly a cuople of years old.It is 1 marine glow 18w and 1 blue moon light 20w.Is this my problem,also could the fert be creating some of this algae?I have 2 discus in the tank with some praecox rainbow fiish and they love the plants...

Thanks,olly


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

What size is the tank? What plants do you have?

The marine glow bulb probably isn't the best for plants. I'm guessing it is a very high Kelvin rating, which doesn't do much for your plants.

What are your recent water test results (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, phosphate)?

Many things contribute to algae, so we need a little more info.


----------

